# AMHARA REGION | W.A Cement Factory | Pro



## Fre_24 (Oct 9, 2020)

Worku Aytenew To Build $1 Bln Worth Cement Plant | The Reporter | Latest Ethiopian News Today


It will have the capacity to produce 12,000 tons of cement daily




www.thereporterethiopia.com





Cement Industry in Ethiopia is skyrocketing. This comes after a $2.5 billion plant was completed somewhere else in Ensaro, Amhara


----------

